# Lens Question????



## obx (Oct 28, 2010)

I was given a BOWER MZ-5000 F=650-1300mm 1:8-16. Its a huge lens, and my question is what kind of photography can I use it for????? Does anyone here have any experience with it?????  Thanks


----------



## Nihilation (Oct 28, 2010)

The moon.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 28, 2010)

It would probably have to be something that's not moving because with an aperture of F8 or F16, you're going to need a slow shutter speed.


----------



## LCARSx32 (Oct 28, 2010)

The moon, Jupiter, Saturn, Venus.

I want that lens.


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2010)

That is a T-mount lens so you'll need an adaptor for your camera mount. It also means that aperture is not communicated to or controlled by the camera body and as such can only be used in aperture-priority auto exposure mode (if your camera has it) or in the manual exposure mode.

It is manual focus only.

The lens requires bright light and a high ISO setting on the camera to get a fast shutter speed, and needs a sturdy tripod or monopod, but can deliver very sharp results if used properly. It will be difficult to mount it on tripod so it's good and stable. It weighs nearly 4.5 lbs so be sure and hold the lens when it is mounted to a dSLR or the camera's lens mount flange could get bent from the weight.

New, the lens is $300. Bower 650-1300mm f/8-16 Manual Focus T-Mount Lens SLY650T - B&H


----------



## obx (Oct 28, 2010)

KmH said:


> That is a T-mount lens so you'll need an adaptor for your camera mount. It also means that aperture is not communicated to or controlled by the camera body and as such can only be used in aperture-priority auto exposure mode (if your camera has it) or in the manual exposure mode.
> 
> It is manual focus only.
> 
> ...



I am shooting with Canon 50D, will this lens work to take pictures of a football player in action????, high ISO, Outdoors lots of light.


----------



## sobolik (Oct 28, 2010)

Boring! Is typically the result of trying to photograph things a bazillion miles away.  Poor quality also. There is a lot of atmosphere between you and the subject.  Therefore to answer what do you use it for I suggest that you concentrate on subjects that are nearer the minimum focus distance. Starting at about 20 feet or so. One of the problems with certain macro lens arrangement is that the lens glass is nearly touching the subject. If that subject is skittish it will likely fly away or walk away.  Therefore it is better to use a lens that stands off a bit more.  Like wise your telephoto can be employed in the same manner. Rather than encroaching on a skittish critters comfort space you can stand off a bit more and not spook the thing.  I say forget the bazillion miles away shots entirely.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 29, 2010)

> I am shooting with Canon 50D, will this lens work to take pictures of a football player in action????, high ISO, Outdoors lots of light.


You might have a chance, if you're using ISO 6400...and can manually focus on the player.  :er:


----------



## KmH (Oct 29, 2010)

obx said:


> I am shooting with Canon 50D, will this lens work to take pictures of a football player in action????, high ISO, Outdoors lots of light.


There is only one way to find out for sure, give it a try.

You would need to use the shortest focal length, 650 mm. That would make the aperture f/8. ISO 200 would put you in the 1/250 to 1/500 range for the shutter speed. I try to not go below 1/500 when shooting sports. Use the lowest ISO you can get away with.

On your 50D, the apparent FOV at 650 mm will be equivelent to a 1040 mm focal length lens. The player could not be close to the camera unless you just want a face shot.


----------

